# Check Engine Knock Sensor



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine went off the other day because someone, who shall remain nameless, put regular in Penelope. She doesn’t drink that low brow garbage. 

I refilled with premium and it went away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

I normally put good quality fuel only in my cruze, That one time i put regular and i notice it surely didn't like it at all. So i took your word and refilled with premium! reset the pcm and now shes running back to normal for now as we speak! which im very glad, didnt wanna make a trip to the dealer. The more i search through these forums i notice that our car is way better off running a higher octane which makes since for a turbo car. Lesson learned to never put cheap unleaded fuel! haha


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

FYI if there's no issues with the car then even if you put in low octane fuel you will not get a CEL for knock sensor. Period.

If your car threw a knock sensor code there's something going on OR it was a one time glitch.

The PCM will adapt to poor octane fuel and drive for the most part normally with a very slight penalty under hard acceleration.

CEL will not come on. This is one of the main purposes of the knock sensor. To adapt strategies depending on fuel, air, temperature etc etc. The pcm will run the car right up to where it knocks then back off a little until it quits. It learns this and runs accordingly.

The fact that you put in fuel and reset the pcm just took it out of limp mode for now. Hopefully it stays away but don't be surprised if it comes back in a while.

You could have simply reset the PCM and not put different fuel in and I bet it would be running "normal" like you are experiencing...for now.


Oh yeah, by the way. Any time you reset the PCM to clear a code to restore driveability you also erased important diagnostic logs and history should you end up taking it in for work. The PCM saves a snapshot of events that led up to that code being triggered. Resetting the PCM wipes it all out. Makes it real tough for a mechanic to look at what happened.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I suspect a broken piston could trigger the knock sensor without detonation, just from the noise the bad piston makes. 

And performance would be off too.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

mine went at 86,000 miles. while they were looking at it they noticed a coolant leak, turns out my water pump was shot. The sensor may have gone bad from overheating due to the bad water pump, but that check engine light going off for the sensor probably saved my motor.


----------



## Davidpip14 (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a 17 Cruze and my first time the knock sensor when out about 2 months ago so I just changed it and then 3 weeks later it came back on and then I changed it again and the. 2 weeks later came back on again and now I can clear the code and it comes right back on but their are time when I crank the car the light is off and runs and drives just fine and as soon as the light comes back on it starts running like crap again and I haven’t seen where anyone having this problem. Any help with this would be appreciated


----------



## Brenda Peters (Feb 10, 2021)

I am having same problem. Mechanic fixed manifold problem and turned it off. Now on again with lose of power when light comes on (unless i gun it). 2013 turbo engine


----------



## Tdog (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey There

Anyone find a fix ? 

Mine has been behaving the same, loses turbo boost and then engine light comes on spitting out P0324 and P0325 codes. 

Replaced knock sensor and issue persisted.
Removed valve cover and found a loose bolt on timing chain. Tightened but problem still existing.


----------



## Brenda Peters (Feb 10, 2021)

cruzestout said:


> Today i was getting on the highway and decided to get on it a little but then i felt a bog and my check engine light came right on!. It idles and drives fine, no unusual engine bay sounds either. Just only when i give it full throttle the powerband isn't delivering its full potential. So i had it checked, came with an only code reading P0325 Known as the Knock Sensor. Said low fuel pressure and engine mechanical condition knock or rattle in engine. Defective sensor. Possibilities it give.
> I drive a 2017 Chevy Cruze LS 1.4l 24k miles. First issue i had with it. Piston issue?
> Anyone had issues with their knock sensors?


Had same issue, originally was a loose bolt in timing chain housing. Must replace with real chevy knock sensor though or you will continue to have engine light come on


----------



## Tdog (Apr 7, 2021)

Brenda Peters said:


> Had same issue, originally was a loose bolt in timing chain housing. Must replace with real chevy knock sensor though or you will continue to have engine light come on


I also found a loose bolt on my timing chain housing, knock sensor has also been replaced. Engine light and codes have not came back on in 3 weeks however my turbo still does not feel quite right....


----------



## Brenda Peters (Feb 10, 2021)

Tdog said:


> I also found a loose bolt on my timing chain housing, knock sensor has also been replaced. Engine light and codes have not came back on in 3 weeks however my turbo still does not feel quite right....


If you didn't replace with Chevrolet brand it will come on again. My turbo was doing same thing


----------



## GunD (Jun 28, 2021)

I too replaced a knock sensor, and what I believe to be the purge valve. Reset cpu and the problem came back. Also replaced coil pack and checked for loose spark plugs. The knock sensor did it's job though. Took off valve cover and found both bolts to the timing chain guide bracket were loose. Torqued to 89 in.lbs. re assemble and it's the best it's ran in at least a year(2012 1.4eco). For 3 weeks. Cel is back and cpu is clearly compensating( like a turd rolling uphill) for knock sensor. Car sounds great. Wondering how much truth there is behind the aftermarket, non Chevy brand knock sensor failing?


----------



## AmandaL83 (11 mo ago)

Tdog said:


> Hey There
> 
> Anyone find a fix ?
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaL83 (11 mo ago)

I started with the p0324 code so I replaced the knock sensor and tightened the guide under the valve cover, it did work for a bit. It did not change the engine noise at all but my fuel mileage went back up a bit and I got some power back with fewer hesitations. Now I have the P0325 code coming up, loosing mileage and power again


----------



## Jared0001 (10 mo ago)

firehawk618 said:


> FYI if there's no issues with the car then even if you put in low octane fuel you will not get a CEL for knock sensor. Period.
> 
> If your car threw a knock sensor code there's something going on OR it was a one time glitch.
> 
> ...


How common is a one time glitch? My cruze threw the PO325 code and the very next morning it was gone! I'm very concerned about this. Do I have any reason to be?


----------



## AmandaL83 (11 mo ago)

cruzestout said:


> Today i was getting on the highway and decided to get on it a little but then i felt a bog and my check engine light came right on!. It idles and drives fine, no unusual engine bay sounds either. Just only when i give it full throttle the powerband isn't delivering its full potential. So i had it checked, came with an only code reading P0325 Known as the Knock Sensor. Said low fuel pressure and engine mechanical condition knock or rattle in engine. Defective sensor. Possibilities it give.
> I drive a 2017 Chevy Cruze LS 1.4l 24k miles. First issue i had with it. Piston issue?
> Anyone had issues with their knock sensors?


----------



## TNT602 (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone fix this issue? My 2017 gen 2 is doing this now


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

I also had this problem, I put gas line anti freeze as we have been having wild temperature swings here in Canada. Light came back replaced the sensor with a Gm version. Light came back, tried after market version. Light came back checked the coil packs, got new GM spark plugs as the changed the model number, looks the same but the gap was smaller. Light came back, Spoke to my dad friend who work at a GM dealership, he said check the injectors make sure there not caked with carbon as it is direct injection, if it is clear check the spray as it maybe clogged with carbon. 
The injectors are a pain to get to expected lots of F word and have a magnet for the bolts so you don't drop them.
My injector for cylinder 1 was caked on and 4 was starting to get clogged. I had to buy 2 new injectors at 110$ can each. Don't have a place here to ultrasonic clean them. Fixed my knock sensor problem, so now every month on fill up I put injector cleaner in the tank and once a year after the winter season I get the CRC direct injector cleaner and do a cleaning a smoke show after, it clear out some of the carbon, I know it won't get everything but it is cheaper than walnut blasting or a new/used engine which you hope was taken care of. This fixed my problem hopefully it will help you. The cruze will run on regular the computer will adjust but if you have to floor it to pass a truck, get out of the inter section etc. you will feel the turbo lag, frog in throat, hairball what ever you want to call it. My round trip to work is about 55 miles a day. mostly highway so lots of cruise control.


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

Mine was due to spark plugs and gap 2018 cruze i gapped to 025 and all is good I’m also tuned


----------



## BigMike2453$ (6 mo ago)

17 cruze 1.4 does any one know how hard it is to change the knock sesor or is there video for my make model and year all i keep seeing is pre-16 videos


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

BigMike2453$ said:


> 17 cruze 1.4 does any one know how hard it is to change the knock sesor or is there video for my make model and year all i keep seeing is pre-16 videos


Behind the intake you can loosed the intake manifold and spot it and get to it right underneath may be tricky but can be done


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

BigMike2453$ said:


> 17 cruze 1.4 does any one know how hard it is to change the knock sesor or is there video for my make model and year all i keep seeing is pre-16 videos


Why are you changing it ? Mine kept going off I replaced my spark plugs found two broke not causing a misfire that I could tell get new plugs and gap to 025 before you buy a knock sensor. Are you tuned?


----------



## BigMike2453$ (6 mo ago)

Mrmatthew28 said:


> Why are you changing it ? Mine kept going off I replaced my spark plugs found two broke not causing a misfire that I could tell get new plugs and gap to 025 before you buy a knock sensor. Are you tuned?




no not tuned bought it from the dealer ship i gave it a little to much gas passing someone i guess and it came on i cleared code for now but before that took it and got it checked and said knock sensor maybe it was a glitch idk


----------



## BigMike2453$ (6 mo ago)

Mrmatthew28 said:


> Behind the intake you can loosed the intake manifold and spot it and get to it right underneath may be tricky but can be done



so its on the back side of motor fire wall side???


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

BigMike2453$ said:


> so its on the back side of motor fire wall side???


Yes


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

BigMike2453$ said:


> no not tuned bought it from the dealer ship i gave it a little to much gas passing someone i guess and it came on i cleared code for now but before that took it and got it checked and said knock sensor maybe it was a glitch idk


Exactly what happened to mine just cruising then got on it hard and bam cel for knock sensor I run 91 no ethanol. Change your spark plugs and gap to 025 that fixed mine I’m tuned but I’m sure it’s the same issue I just got the factory ac delco plugs and re gapped


----------



## BigMike2453$ (6 mo ago)

Mrmatthew28 said:


> Exactly what happened to mine just cruising then got on it hard and bam cel for knock sensor I run 91 no ethanol. Change your spark plugs and gap to 025 that fixed mine I’m tuned but I’m sure it’s the same issue I just got the factory ac delco plugs and re gapped


awesome thank you


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

BigMike2453$ said:


> awesome thank you


no problem if you have another question hollar at me. mine is also a second gen btw 2018 so let me know this fixed it as well


----------



## BigMike2453$ (6 mo ago)

Mrmatthew28 said:


> no problem if you have another question hollar at me. mine is also a second gen btw 2018 so let me know this fixed it as well


will do much appreciated


----------



## Hdog92 (5 mo ago)

Check engine functions relay. My 2017 did the same thing a week ago. It’s located under the hood in the fuse block. Had code P0325 changed relay code went away.


----------



## Hdog92 (5 mo ago)

Mrmatthew28 said:


> Behind the intake you can loosed the intake manifold and spot it and get to it right underneath may be tricky but can be done


Did it myself. Shorted wrench across alternator. Highly recommend disconnecting battery first. Knock sensor code on my car turned out to be engine functions relay. Hope this helps


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hdog92 said:


> Did it myself. Shorted wrench across alternator. Highly recommend disconnecting battery first. Knock sensor code on my car turned out to be engine functions relay. Hope this helps


Did your code come up when getting in the car hard or just randomly come on also what number is the relay like what slot


----------



## Hdog92 (5 mo ago)

Mrmatthew28 said:


> Did your code come up when getting in the car hard or just randomly come on also what number is the relay like what slot


K03 is the engine functions. K15 is the mirror and rear window Defog. The two relays are the same on my car. I swapped them and code went away. K03 standing at the driver side front fender is the gray square relay at the furthest side of the box on my car. It has the number 6047 on it with a gm part number 13500118 and was only available at delaership


----------



## Hdog92 (5 mo ago)

Hdog92 said:


> K03 is the engine functions. K15 is the mirror and rear window Defog. The two relays are the same on my car. I swapped them and code went away. K03 standing at the driver side front fender is the gray square relay at the furthest side of the box on my car. It has the number 6047 on it with a gm part number 13500118 and was only available at delaership. The code came up randomly but performance had been lacking to me for some time before check engine light came on


----------



## FarGloom (Nov 11, 2018)

I just got the following codes, P0325 and P1101. I was accelerating trying to pass a car rather hard on the accelerator. hit about 4500rpm and then the engine light came on and it burped and gave me those 2 codes.


----------



## jenae2121 (1 mo ago)

Davidpip14 said:


> I have a 17 Cruze and my first time the knock sensor when out about 2 months ago so I just changed it and then 3 weeks later it came back on and then I changed it again and the. 2 weeks later came back on again and now I can clear the code and it comes right back on but their are time when I crank the car the light is off and runs and drives just fine and as soon as the light comes back on it starts running like crap again and I haven’t seen where anyone having this problem. Any help with this would be appreciated


 Please let me know if you find any answers because the same thing is happening to me


----------



## stevep431 (19 h ago)

anyone have a for sure fix for this? been chasing my tail on it now for a month, it will do it randomly then the car drives like crap with zero power, replaced the knock sensor with a gm one, pulled the valve cover also had the loose guide bolts, tightened them.... nothing and at a loss


----------

